# 40k MMO now due in March of 2013



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Apparently, the 40K MMO has been pushed back to 2013

:russianroulette:


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Pushed back?

I don't think they ever gave a date, or claimed it was closer than a couple of years off.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well then screw that bring on Old Republic


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

the last date was Q4 2012


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

If they allow marines as a playable faction im not buying it, Jedi ruined star wars galaxies, bring on old republic


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, Marines kinda have to be part of it, or they are throwing away an entire faction IE CSM.


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes Maarines are playable, I don't see how this ruins the game. It's not like they are going to be a true marine statline. Even if GW made marines as should be they woul have a 10 man squad take up all your points.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

exsulis said:


> Well, Marines kinda have to be part of it, or they are throwing away an entire faction IE CSM.


i dont have an issue with them being in it, they just should not be playable, A marine would not just do the MMO things, going awol from the chapter to loot a dungeon would get them renegade status im sure.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

From what I understand it is so far restricted to one system at start, and the only footage of the Marine faction has been of the Black Templars.

As to marines running around sending one to a planet isn't unheard of, or running kill team missions for a mixed bag if it ever gets that far.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> i dont have an issue with them being in it, they just should not be playable, A marine would not just do the MMO things, going awol from the chapter to loot a dungeon would get them renegade status im sure.


All of THQ's games have only used the 40K source material as a guideline - they don't stick to it too closely, so in THQ's version of the 40K Universe it'll be perfectly fine to run around killing Grots, delivering their hats to the Company Captain or something along those lines.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't think any MMO ever has met its initial estimated release date...I Beta-tested Warhammer Online from the first day the Beta servers went live, and that had about 7 different release dates as time went on (and still went out before it was finished thanks to EA pressure).


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

...the longer they take...the better it will be...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> All of THQ's games have only used the 40K source material as a guideline - they don't stick to it too closely, so in THQ's version of the 40K Universe it'll be perfectly fine to run around killing Grots, delivering their hats to the Company Captain or something along those lines.


If this ends up being the case it'll never work, and i'm struggling to see how they will shoehorn 40k as we know it into a standard MMO template.

The reason WoW and Everquest have been so successful is that they have a rich environment, which is built around the needs of the players.

Games like star wars galaxies did it the other way around - the environment is already there, and the players are awkwardly squeezed into a world that doesn't need them. 

In WoW you'll find yourself following long quest chains to discover and defeat the evils which are impeding on your people......in Galaxies you're killing thousands of faceless imperial soldiers so the rebel clothes shop will let you buy a new hat.

That's not to say Galaxies didn't have a few good points, it had a very good player driven economy and some of the skill trees were fun, but at no point did it make you feel part of the Star Wars universe....it's just another kill-stuff-to-get-stuff MMO with a star wars backdrop.

I hope this won't be the case with the 40K MMO, but they really will need to break the mold to make this work.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Varakir said:


> If this ends up being the case it'll never work, and i'm struggling to see how they will shoehorn 40k as we know it into a standard MMO template.


Well, the combat is supposed to be completely different and not typical of your usual MMO, so there's that at least.



> Games like star wars galaxies did it the other way around - the environment is already there, and the players are awkwardly squeezed into a world that doesn't need them.


You mean like DC Universe Online? DC and Sony made a valiant effort to explain why hundreds of new heroes and villains are popping up all the sudden, but it still sucks.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, I haven't done any research on this. But I would definitely want a 40k mmo to be an MMOFPS, and not an MMORPG.

People will agree and disagree with me for this next line, but I think it would make a great Guild wars style game where the many story line is linear and the zones are instanced. That way you won't have to deal with seeing space marines run around grinding or anything like that.

The game should also be highly focused on multiplayer combat.

I still want to see an mmo that is RvRvRvRvRvR instead of the standard of horde vs alliance.

Also, Warhammer online was the worst mmo I have ever played bar none, including titles such as, "LotR online," "Age of Conan," "Star Trek online," "WoW," "Guild wars," and even "Final Fantasy 11"


----------



## Viryn (Mar 14, 2010)

There is only one true mmo out there and that's Eve-online and with the introduction of dust it will be exactly what a warhammer 40k mmo should be like imo.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I know this might be alittle off topic, but has anyone herd when W40k Space Marine is comming out for the console systems?


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

In July i think. Definitely this summer.


^^ Amen to that. Though after 3+ years of playing I got little bored so i gave my account to brother, he plays with 2 now.. So I'm waiting for something new.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> All of THQ's games have only used the 40K source material as a guideline - they don't stick to it too closely, so in THQ's version of the 40K Universe it'll be perfectly fine to run around killing Grots, delivering their hats to the Company Captain or something along those lines.


I sure space marines will have:

*Kill 10 rats
*Bring Rat Skins to Company Master
*Choose quest reward: Land Raider or Whirlwind.

next quest:

*Kill 20 rats
*Bring Rat Skins to Company Master
*Quest reward: Congrats you have recieved Terminator Honours.

Etc etc lol


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> You mean like DC Universe Online? DC and Sony made a valiant effort to explain why hundreds of new heroes and villains are popping up all the sudden, but it still sucks.


SOE seem to fuck up everything they touch. Matrix online had a great idea with the continuing story, but they couldn't keep up with the player demand. The universe outside of the weekly story arc was stagnant and had very little to do.


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, there is one MMO out there already that has a system I think would make sense in the 40K universe. (With a fair bit of tweaking of course.) I have been playing this F2P game lately called Vindictus. Every dungeon is both instanced like suggested above, and those instances also require a mission from some NPC or another before you can go into them. that way even the most rigid organizations such as Space Marines and Craftworld Eldar have a 'reason' to go into the instance. After the first run its just the MMO system of grinding that has players going there, but its still technically for the same deployment reasons as the first time. And for open areas where people are running around en'masse, well remember that the planet this game is on will likely be three quarters war zone. Anyone can be given a mission to run across battleground Z to hand deliver mission papers to Commisar X. What you do en route is all tactical maneuverings and so up to the player to determine the best route of.

Space Marines wont be imbalanced if you put them next to other types of PC options I think. Gotta remember that these games are likely based more off the table top game where SPace Marines are just a squishy as everything else in the universe, and less off the books where Space Marines are near immortal killing machines with armor that makes them close equivalents to WW2 era tanks. Space Marines, to use a term that I hope is obsolete by the time they make the game, will best be described as the Tanking class of the Imperium forces. 


All that being said, if they change the name of this game to Warhammer 40K: Forever, I'm throwing in the towell on this one.


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> If they allow marines as a playable faction im not buying it, Jedi ruined star wars galaxies, bring on old republic


No, SOE ruined SWG. :angry: But since SWGEMU is in progress, happiness will return. *Takes a pill*

Would be a fun side of the 40K MMO to be able to work as a crafter. Who wouldn't want to be a Techmarine/Techpirest/Mekboy etc. and craft all day long?

First you learn how to craft a huge amount of crappy laspistols, and in the end, when max level, you are able to Master-craft Exitus Sniper Rifles and such :crazy:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Caratacos said:


> Would be a fun side of the 40K MMO to be able to work as a crafter. Who wouldn't want to be a Techmarine/Techpirest/Mekboy etc. and craft all day long?
> 
> First you learn how to craft a huge amount of crappy laspistols, and in the end, when max level, you are able to Master-craft Exitus Sniper Rifles and such :crazy:


So... Minecraft with 40K skins?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> So... Minecraft with 40K skins?


in a world where you can make ANYTHING! ....so long as its covered in aquilla icons....

i think he ment more of the wow professions. would be an interesting idea, you could turn players into vendors then, making the items for sale.
e.g. you can buy an NPC for your storefront who acts as the shopkeeper even while you are offline. its just up to you to keep stocks up and collect your earnings.

then again...that could be troublesome, with hundreds of players all crafting the same thing. maybe a crafting skill based minigame? then the better you do, the better weapon you craft.

but for all that to work, you'd need to make each proffesion a genuine choise that means something, otherwise there would be people mastering everything. 

then you run into the problem of everyone's storefront crowding up the place, maybe a 'free market' kind of area, akin to the maple story one would work, where a player goes to a dedicated area to see al the player crafted items. or maybe have them be able to set up shop anywhere, risk being attacked my mobs but be in a better place to provide emergancy supplies.




i hope the above shows you how difficult it is to conceptualy make an mmo, since this is only theorising maybe a 10th of the ingame economey.

mmos are incredibly difficult to make, let alone make right. blizzard are the luckiest SOB's out there.


anyhoo, i have faith in 40knline


----------

